# Partage de bibliothèque impossible sur Apple TV



## eddyM59 (22 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Voilà un cas qui m'arrache les cheveux depuis un bon moment déjà. J'ai deux Apple TV à la maison sur lesquelles je partage la bibliothèque de mon iMac depuis un bon moment déjà. Jusqu'à présent, le partage se faisait sans aucune difficultés et tout avait été simple à configurer.
Depuis mon récent passage sur Yosemite (j'ai commencé par tester les bêtas), je ne peux plus accéder au partage de bibliothèque sur mes Apple TV. J'ai vérifié le pare-feu, mis les bonnes options sur mes Apple TV, autoriser les partage, mis à jour tous les firmware (OS X et Apple TV)... rien n'y fait.
Pire, le partage de bibliothèque fonctionne parfaitement de mon iMac sur mon MacBook ou encore mon iPhone.
Je pense que le souci vient du Mac car les deux Apple TV qui déconnent le même jour, ça me parait peu probable.
Si quelqu'un à une idée, je suis preneur.
Merci d'avance à vous.


----------



## Achille (17 Novembre 2014)

Salut,
J'ai changé mon IMac vendredi et donc passé sous Yosemite.
Effectivement, je n'arrive plus à connecter mon Apple Tv  avec  ma bibliothèque.
J'ai tout essayé : restauration de l'Apple Tv etc.
Je capte cette bibliothèque sur mon iPad...
J'ai contacté Apple ,  ils doivent me rappeler car il n'ont pas de réponses à ce problème !
Avez vous eu une solution pour ce dysfonctionnement ?


----------



## eddyM59 (19 Novembre 2014)

Je n'ai toujours pas résolu le problème en ce qui me concerne. J'ai testé tout ce qui est préconisé sur le support d'Apple. J'ai rendez-vous demain avec un Genius à l'Apple Store de Lille, je vais lui en parler. Si j'ai une solution je n'hésiterai pas à la mettre ici.


----------



## Achille (19 Novembre 2014)

OK
Merci
PS : d'après l'assistance d'Apple qui m'a fait faire moulte manipulations, il s'agirait d'un problème lié à l'OS YOSEMITE et qui a été soumis aux ingénieurs .Ça fera probablement l'objet d'une mAJ.


----------



## eddyM59 (20 Novembre 2014)

La Genius rencontrée n'a pas de réponse. Je vais tenter une réinstallation de Yosemite, dès que j'aurai récupéré mon iMac qui est mobilisé. Je tiendrai au courant.


----------



## firstimac (25 Novembre 2014)

bonjour, encore une raison supplémentaire de ne pas se presser à passer à Yosemite, quand je vois tout les diverses problèmes liés à cet  OS


----------



## ghostlayer (29 Novembre 2014)

même problème chez moi.

j'ai d'ailleurs infiniment moins de problèmes avec mon vieux Mac Pro 2009 sous ML qu'avec mon iMac 2012 sous Yosemite...


----------



## eddyM59 (29 Novembre 2014)

Mon iMac est toujours mobilisé en Apple Store (changement d'écran au passage) et je n'ai toujours pas de réponse pour le moment.


----------



## Achille (30 Novembre 2014)

Ce problème est partagé par les utilisateurs américains (voir lien ci-dessous).
Espérons que ce dysfonctionnement sera prochainement réglé.

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6601902


----------



## ecosmeri (26 Décembre 2014)

bonjour toujours pas de solution à ce soucis? 

j'ai également mon MacBook Pro retina sous yosemite et je viens d'avoir une apple tV 3 a noel et tout fonctionne sauf le partage de bibliothèque
c'est énervant 

le partage de bibliothèque fonctionne avec l'ipad et l'iphone mais pas avec l'apple TV, j'ai essayé de paramétrer les port de la livebox comme indiqué dans l'aide apple mais ça na rien changé.

edit: j'ai essayé avec un autre macbook sous SL et ça fonctionne mais toujours pas avec yosemite


----------



## Achille (26 Décembre 2014)

Salut
On attend toujours une mise à jour d'Apple ...


----------



## ecosmeri (26 Décembre 2014)

Esperons que ce soit effectivement corrigé dans une mise a jour et non pas par une nouvelle version de l'apple tv.


----------



## ecosmeri (26 Décembre 2014)

après avoir parcouru le site d'apple cité plus haut voici un petit compte rendu:

a priori certain ont réussi en faisant les manipulations suivantes (elles ne sont pas forcément toutes à faire) 

- une clean install de l'ordi aurait résolu le problème pour certain

- renommer l'ordinateur pour le partage dans préférences système &#8594; partage &#8594; nom de l'ordinateur  à priori yosemite à mis par défaut un truc du style "macbook pro" cette solution à fonctionné pour pas mal de monde aux US ne pas oublier de faire  redémarrage de l'ordi et de l'ATV, il sera peut être également nécessaire de désactivé et réactivé le partage

- renommer la bibliothèque itunes itunes &#8594; préférences &#8594; général &#8594; nom de la bibliothèque, cela n'a pas l'air d'être la solution qui à le plus fonctionnéé.

je n'ai pas encore testé les solutions je le ferai surement dans 1 semaine. 

voilà en espérant que ça aidera certain


----------



## Achille (26 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir
J'ai renommé l'intitulé de mon IMac dans "partage" et effectivement en désactivant réactivant tous les partages, j'ai retrouvé ma bibliothèque sur mon ATV.
Formidable bravo et milles merci.
Cordialement


----------



## ecosmeri (26 Décembre 2014)

Achille a dit:


> Bonsoir
> J'ai renommé l'intitulé de mon IMac dans "partage" et effectivement en désactivant réactivant tous les partages, j'ai retrouvé ma bibliothèque sur mon ATV.
> Formidable bravo et milles merci.
> Cordialement



Je n'ai fait que traduire le contenu du lien que tu as posté, content que ca fonctionne pour toi, j'espère que ce sera le cas chez moi aussi


----------



## ecosmeri (27 Décembre 2014)

le fait de changer le nom de l'ordinateur dans les pref partage à marché chez moi également


----------



## rauphi (3 Février 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai fait de même en renommant la bibliothèque des 2 côtés et les appareils se sont retrouvés ...
Cependant l'Apple TV allume la lecture de musique dès que je recherche un film avec la télécommande ?
Je dois à plusieurs reprises éteindre via le clavier de l'IMAC la musique pour suivre un film sur la télé ?
Merci par avance pour l'aide


----------



## ecosmeri (3 Février 2015)

rauphi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai fait de même en renommant la bibliothèque des 2 côtés et les appareils se sont retrouvés ...
> Cependant l'Apple TV allume la lecture de musique dès que je recherche un film avec la télécommande ?
> Je dois à plusieurs reprises éteindre via le clavier de l'IMAC la musique pour suivre un film sur la télé ?
> Merci par avance pour l'aide


Ton probleme n'a pas l'air très compliqué c'a l'air d'etre le fait que ta telecommande controle ton imac et ton apple tv. Desactive le jumelage de la telecommande avec ton imac par contre ta telecommande ne commandera plus ton imac


----------

